# Looking for rex/manx in Virginia



## Radiance (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello,
I am new to mice but have been doing a lot of research. I would love to find a rex manx mouse in my area, but have had trouble finding breeders that have them in Virginia. I would also love to attend a mouse show, but again have had trouble finding locations and dates for shows within driving distance of me. The AFRMA only has shows listed in CA for Decemeber . 
Any suggestions, help, show information or breeder information would be greatly appreciated!
-Amanda


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi. You should have no trouble finding rex, but I doubt you will get a hold of manx. There are evry few breeders with the genes, and they are incredibly selective with who they give them out to.

There is rodent fest, twice a year in PA which is 4 hours from Richmond. There are loose plans for a mouse specific show in MD early next year. Keep track of the forums, I'm sure you'll find something.


----------



## Radiance (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you, I didn't know they were so hard to get. I hope to someday have them though  I would love to attend the PA rodentfest. Do you know when the next one is?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

You won't find manx, but as Casey said, rex is pretty common around Virginia. In Virginia, I immediately think of Elise at Verminarium (she recently wrote a book), who I'm pretty sure has rex.

It's best to start out with standard-coated, standard-bodied mice, though, as they're the easiest to breed and easiest to develop your eye toward. For better or worse, you'll gain more respect if you start out with a standard variety first and breed it toward standard.

The East Coast Mouse Association (ECMA) covers Virginia. Because the territory is from Maine to Florida and all areas east of the Mississippi, shows are held only 2-3 times a year and rotate locations. They/we have mouse shows. Rodent Fest isn't really a _mouse_ show. It's more of a pet rat show (the majority of people are rat people) with all kinds of other rodents, other mammals (like ferrets and skunks) and even birds and other animals. I'd get in touch with the ECMA if I were you and ask about breeders in Virginia. I know there are others besides Elise and Casey, but I can't think of them at the moment! 

Good luck!


----------

